# Christmas in July



## Jay-z (Jul 18, 2014)

Today I finally took delivery of my PM932 PDF. I had originally ordered the machine back in April, but they were not in stock so I had to wait for the slow boat to show up. Had to knock the dust off of the old shop crane for this one. It hasn't seen this kind of action in quite some time. When I have some more time this week I'm going to fab the base for the stand and a chip tray similar to the one jbolt is using on his CNC conversion. There's a really good Sheetmetal shop up the road from me that could knock that out with ease.

I have read quite a few posts with the concern that most people have on the wait time for a machine from Matt at Quality Machine Tools. I personally have never met the man and have only exchanged a handful of emails with him. But I can say that the machine that I have received is extremely nice and well worth the wait. I definitely would purchase another machine from him in the future. I hope this helps.     Jay


----------



## daveyscrap (Jul 18, 2014)

That's very good to hear I should be receiving mine in next couple weeks    Congrats on you're new toy.     Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plinker (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks nice, can't wait to get mine.  When the shipping company dropped it off do they leave it at the curb or will they be of some assistance getting it up the driveway?


----------



## Jay-z (Jul 19, 2014)

Plinker,
The driver was more than happy to help me put it in the garage using their pallet jack. I made sure to thank him with some green. The situation really depends on the driver. I was extremely lucky and had a very nice guy.      Jay


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 19, 2014)

congrats man


----------



## Plinker (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks Jay, that's what I was hoping the case would be.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 19, 2014)

Plinker said:


> Thanks Jay, that's what I was hoping the case would be.



Plinker: 
If you clinch the 10 or 15 bucks in your fingers when he pulls-up, you might get that box set down within inches of were you want it...


Jay:
Congrats on the new machine...  Have fun and enjoy it -and be safe.


Ray


----------



## Jay-z (Jul 20, 2014)

I got motivated today and built the stand with leveling feet for the base. 2 in. Square tubing, some 5/8 bolts, and yes those are hockey pucks. The ends were capped with 2 inch flat bar and the corners rounded off. This will bring my table height up to 40 inches. Only thing left to do now is the chip pan. I will see if I can't get that knocked out tomorrow.   Jay


----------



## rc63 (Jul 20, 2014)

Looking good J! I got a bag of pucks in to do the same thing. Pads look great!












Bob C.


----------



## Plinker (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow Jay nice stand, that is the exact stand I envisioned for mine when it arrives!

Ray, I might have to try that idea and see where it gets me.:thinking:

Thanks


----------



## Ray C (Jul 21, 2014)

Plinker said:


> Wow Jay nice stand, that is the exact stand I envisioned for mine when it arrives!
> 
> Ray, I might have to try that idea and see where it gets me.:thinking:
> 
> Thanks




Probably will get you a black eye if he sets it down where you want and you don't fork-over the green you flashed.  .


Ray


----------



## Jay-z (Jul 22, 2014)

Yesterday I picked up the chip pan that the local Sheetmetal place fabricated. Attached it with a few aluminum angles and some sealant. So with that finished it was time to put the mill on the stand. After a few careful rigging options ,up it went. I had to stretch my 2 ton crane all the way out to the half ton Mark to get the machine over the stand enough to set it down. I normally don't do things in that manner, I always like that built in safety margin. Well, you can tell by the photos that it worked. Even the dog likes his new napping spot. Everyone seems to be a winner today.           Jay


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice looking unit.  Chip pan looks great.

Mike.


----------



## Jay-z (Jul 22, 2014)

Mike ,
the original pan design was out of stainless and somewhat different . The boys at the Sheetmetal shop came up with this much simpler design and I'm happy how it turned out. They were all about keeping it simple. I guess you can't beat a man at his trade.     Jay


----------



## Plinker (Jul 22, 2014)

The mill looks great Jay and I love your dog.  I have a German shepherd as well, at least you know shop security will not be a problem.


----------



## Jay-z (Jul 22, 2014)

Plinker, 
  Ol Velcro dog spend so much time in the shop with me, I was thinking about teaching him how to run some of the machines. I feel if he had opposable thumbs, he would be voted most likely to take over the world. GSD owners know what I mean. There are still number of things I need to do to the machine before it starts making chips. I have an electrician coming next week to run the power, and that leaves me some time to clean off some of that nasty grease. Once I get it a little more cleaned up then I'm going to check the tram. It will be ready to work soon.    Jay


----------



## Ray C (Jul 22, 2014)

Jay-z said:


> Plinker,
> Ol Velcro dog spend so much time in the shop with me, I was thinking about teaching him how to run some of the machines. I feel if he had opposable thumbs, he would be voted most likely to take over the world. GSD owners know what I mean. There are still number of things I need to do to the machine before it starts making chips. I have an electrician coming next week to run the power, and that leaves me some time to clean off some of that nasty grease. Once I get it a little more cleaned up then I'm going to check the tram. It will be ready to work soon.    Jay



There are quite a few threads here on how to check tram on these units.  I really like the method of using a large diameter bearing race.

FWIW, my original PM45 is 5+ years old and the column tram is still well within 1/2 thou.  -That's got to be some kind of record.


Ray


----------



## Jay-z (Jul 23, 2014)

Ray,
i did see that thread about using a bearing race. Not a bad idea, gonna give it a try.       Jay


----------



## Leagle (Jul 24, 2014)

Imagine how much better the pictures would look with a Lab.

As an attorney, I have a better suggestion.  Wear a T-shirt that says "Disabled Veteran."  Put a harness on your dog, wear sunglasses and pretend you are blind.  Tell the delivery guy you are accepting delivery for your brother-in-law.  Hold a $5 bill in your hand.  When the delivery is complete, hand the deliver guy the bill and say "Here is $100 for your trouble."

I hereby disclaim all warranties, express or implied, including, but not limited to, the warranty of merchantability and fitness for a particular purpose.  Reading this post could cause high blood pressure, stroke, incontinence.


----------

